# Dog food survey



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Nutro because I can buy it at Petsmart. He started on Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice (loved it). When he was ready for adult food (I forget when that was, but I learned from the "other" forum when I was a member when to switch!) I used the Adult formula Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice Large Breed Formula (he loves it). I have also fed the Nutro Ultra Adult formula (which Brooks loves). I tried the Nutro Natural Choice Adult Lamb and Rice (not large breed formula) and he doesn't like it.
I know this isn't the most highly rated food (Ultra is higher rated than Natural Choice) but Brooks has never had any digestive disturbance eating it and he is VERY VERY healthy. So, if it ain't broke....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yikes! I missed the word senior in your question. Sorry.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey is 12.5 yrs old and eats Innova Large Breed Senior. She loves the stuff and looks forward to very meal. Her coat is shiny and she has tons of energy for an old gal.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Bentley is on a kibble rotation right now. We feed most often Orijen Adult, Acana Prairie Harvest, and right now a 50/50 mix of California Natural Chicken and Rice with EVO Large Bite.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we feed all 3 (20 months, 8 yrs, 12 yrs) Nutr*a* Nuggets rotated with Kirkland -- Ob's (12) loves the Kirkland


----------



## keroppi78 (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem lgnutah! 

I feed my shiba (11 weeks) Halo, but I wanted Dusty on a better food... I heard Innova is good... maybe I'll send it to my parents (Dusty lives with my parents).


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Taste of the Wild....

grain free and under 400 calories per cup.....

Alternate with Canidae Platinum.. 330 calories per cup.
note:
many goldens like ours have had no problem with newer Canidae formula..


----------



## keroppi78 (Jun 2, 2009)

Canidae Platinum... I saw it had 4 stars... maybe we'll try that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I feed Maggie (age 13-14-ish) Nature's Recipe Senior Lamb and Rice kibble http://www.naturesrecipe.com/recipe_detail.aspx?id=416 . She's been on the Nature's Recipe lamb and rice since I got her 12.5 years ago having dealt with allergies with my bridge girl Sassy. Maggie hasn't ever had an allergy problem so I never switched. Recently I've added Evanger's canned whole Mackerel (stinky!) a big spoonful with each meal and Maggie's energy level has greatly improved. It hasn't made a difference at all in her bowels (no runs from the moist food addition).

Barb on this list (hotel4dogs) is a food guru and she suggested the added protein a while back, I should have listened to her then. I've also learned that adding some water to the dry kibble is good for them, too as they age.

Good luck!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We feed IAMS Proactive Health Large Breed. It's the only food that Tucker has done 100% well on. All of the other premiums we tried, including holistic, were way too rich for him. I am amazed at how well he does on the IAMS.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet is against senior foods. doesn't think they have enough protein.
I feed Nature's Variety Salmon to my boys. They were on Nutro Natural Choice till last year.


----------

